# donde colocar filtro pasa banda



## jpc697 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola, estoy realizando un amplificador sencillo de audio, el cual debe cortar a frecuencias determinadas, he realizado un filtro pasa banda (filtro paso alto con filtro paso bajo).
Mi gran duda es donde van este filtro, osea tengo mi circuito amplificador, coloco el filtro a la salida de este o a la entrada?
espero sus comentarios


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2010)

Dependiendo de que tipo de filtro estamos hablando. Si es activo, va a entrada del amplificador. Si es pasivo, tiene que ir en la salida.


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 7, 2010)

mmmmmmm....!! y como se si es filtro pasivo o activo? de q depende? de si es RC o RL?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2010)

mmm, entonces si hablamos de RC y RL, hablamos de un filtro pasivo. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_electr%C3%B3nico#Filtros_activos_y_pasivos

Si no sabemos ese dato (el de si es pasivo o activo) andamos algo perdidos... Recomeindo lectura sobre electrónica analógica, sección de filtros activos y pasivos...

Saludos!!!


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 7, 2010)

gracias....creo ir aclarando mis dudas


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ojo Taca, el filtro pasivo tambièn puede ir a la entrada.
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Ojo Taca, el filtro pasivo tambièn puede ir a la entrada.
> Sds.


 

+1 

Salvo que sea uno , ya de potencia y diseñado para dividir un bafle !


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

según tengo entendido los filtros pasivos se ponen a la entrada del ampli para que la impedancia no afecte la FC


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2010)

Por eso digo que depende, ya que no especifica muy bien la aplicación  que le va a dar. Los filtros RC, a la entrada de amplificador, para  definir la frecuencia de min y max. de funcionamiento, quizás a este se  refiera, pero, así adivinando, nomás no. XD

Saludos!!!


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

yo supongo que el va a usar este amplificador solo para dejar pasar una frecuencia, si no es asi (si quiere usar el mismo amplificador para varias frecuencias) esto no va a servir y vas a tener que ponerlo a la salida del ampli con lo cual vas a tener que hacer uno activo, al menos que no te importe demasiado cual sea la respuesta que te entregue el filtro


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2010)

Pues hasta que no más detalles, nomás no podemos andar adivinando. De mientras, que viva el Spam... XD

Saludos!!!


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 7, 2010)

El filtro paso banda, es para un amplificador que corte en 2 frecuencias, osea a 10hz en frecuencias bajas y a 15KHz en frecuencias altas, solo eso....Debe llevar un parlante de 8ohm a la salida.  Ademas que tengo que agregarle un vumeter de 6 led.
Creo que por lo que he averiguado y lo que me han dicho, debo colocar este filtro en la entrada, por el tipo de amplificador, ademas solo debo hacer tanto el amplificador como el filtro con transistores, nada de amplificadores operacionales.
Espero sus comentarios


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

bueno ponelo a la entrada y no necesariamente tiene que ser a transistores, hacelo como quieras


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 7, 2010)

jpc697 dijo:


> El filtro paso banda, es para un amplificador que corte en 2 frecuencias, osea a 10hz en frecuencias bajas y a 15KHz en frecuencias altas, solo eso....Debe llevar un parlante de 8ohm a la salida.  Ademas que tengo que agregarle un vumeter de 6 led.
> Creo que por lo que he averiguado y lo que me han dicho, debo colocar este filtro en la entrada, por el tipo de amplificador, ademas solo debo hacer tanto el amplificador como el filtro con transistores, nada de amplificadores operacionales.
> Espero sus comentarios



Los amplificadores operacionales también pueden estar construidos con transistores discretos..
Y los Amplificadores Operacionales en IC, tambien tienen transistores dentro...
Sds.


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Los amplificadores operacionales también pueden estar construidos con transistores discretos..
> Y los Amplificadores Operacionales en IC, tambien tienen transistores dentro...
> Sds.



Offtopic: La empresa API en sus tiempos vendía operacionales hechos a mano con componentes discretos, eran muy requeridos en estudios de grabación y Hi-Fi audio.
Api se hizo famosa con su super-preamplificador  que hasta el día de hoy es considerado uno de los mejores del mundo.

Nadie te va a robar la idea, si subes el esquema se puede dar una respuesta acertada en 5 min.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 7, 2010)

Que buen dato, Dano.
Existe esquemático de dicho pre ?
Sds.


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Que buen dato, Dano.
> Existe esquemático de dicho pre ?
> Sds.



Existir existe, en taringa está y un usuario de este foro hace mucho intentó replicarlo, el problema es que usa transformadores para desacoplar, y como todos sabemos los transformadores de audio son difíciles de conseguir y mas unos que son específicos como los utilizados en esta aplicación.
Me acuerdo que había subido unas muestras, y aunque el sonido no era idéntico al original era muy parecido.
El modelo es 512c de la empresa API, el esquema es muy facil de encontrar.

http://cgi.ebay.com/API-512C-Discre...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d26abb13c


-----------------------

EDITO https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/consulta-sobre-armado-operacional-discreto-audio-25014/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Offtopic: La empresa API en sus tiempos vendía operacionales hechos a mano con componentes discretos, eran muy requeridos en estudios de grabación y Hi-Fi audio.
> Api se hizo famosa con su super-preamplificador  que hasta el día de hoy es considerado uno de los mejores del mundo.


Todavía los hace

www.apiaudio.com


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 9, 2010)

Gracias Dano, excelente tema el que linkeas.
Fogo, habia estado viendo la página, y también que son caros....
Esta lindo para experimentar con el tema de los trafos. El resto de los componentes no son costosos.
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2010)

A los transformadores no les vi nada raro, destrocé un Jensen para ver como era y son muy simples, lo que desconozco es la calidad del laminado que emplean.
Una cosa que si me llamó la atención es que la chapitas poseen mucha aislación entre ellas.

Casi todas las marcas de micrófonos venden transformadores, a mi gusto los mejorcitos son los Jensen y los Altec con la diferencia que los Altec parecen de potencia (Por el tamaño) y los Jensen son de 1,5 Cm * 1,5 Cm y existen modelos todavía mas chicos.

Algo de info


----------



## helio9000 (Nov 4, 2016)

yo tengo la misma duda , yo estoy haciendo algo parecido  a la entrada tengo un electret despues tengo mi amplificador, mi duda es si colocarel filtro pasabanda despues del electret o despues del amplificador, tengo esa duda porque me parece que el electret vota muy pocos milivoltios  y pienso que con el filtro despues del electret la senal se atenuaria demasiado, yo lo estoy colocando despues del amplificador pero me genera ruido despues del filtro. orientenme porfavor


----------

